# New purchases:



## HAuCl4 (Jun 10, 2010)

Bought this 18K stuff as a "favor" to a friend for 85% of gold content. (The nuggett is around 975, my guess).

Most of this stuff is very fine italian craftmanship dated around 1960.

What do you guys think?. Melt/refine/sell or hoard as is?.


----------



## Noxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Personally, I rarely keep jewelery, unless I can find a nice chain I can wear. 

Everything is melted, except for bullion bars or coins.


----------



## Irons (Jun 10, 2010)

Noxx said:


> Personally, I rarely keep jewelery, unless I can find a nice chain I can wear.
> 
> Everything is melted, except for bullion bars or coins.




Gold chains and Elvis glasses. Someone is going to mistake you for the owner of a chain of Falafel stands.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 10, 2010)

> Gold chains and Elvis glasses. Someone is going to mistake you for the owner of a chain of Falafel stands.



Very funny, Irons! I'm still laughing.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 10, 2010)

Do you do stand up comedy Irons?? You always crack me up!! :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 10, 2010)

He is supposed to have a regular time for his routine but I never seem to be able to catch him.


----------



## Irons (Jun 10, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> He is supposed to have a regular time for his routine but I never seem to be able to catch him.



Don't feel bad, people have been trying to catch me doing things I wasn't supposed to be doing since before I began to walk. :mrgreen:


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 10, 2010)

i know it's a friend, but, 85% of gold content dosen't leave much Bargain for you to re-sell it... or maybe i'm mistaking?


----------



## Oz (Jun 11, 2010)

Samuel and HAuCl4,

I am in the US, but I am curious what each of you think is the average payout based on gold content in Israel and Italy when buying small quantities from strangers.


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 11, 2010)

Oz said:


> Samuel and HAuCl4,
> 
> I am in the US, but I am curious what each of you think is the average payout based on gold content in Israel and Italy when buying small quantities from strangers.



actually i'v never sold or bought scrap jewelry before, but decided to start buying from the public, in the past few weeks i'm researching the market over here.

it doesn't seem all that different then the US, you have the advertisers ("we buy gold" etc'...) that on a small scale from the public will pay 20%-50% of gold content for 14K and less. higer K wil usually go for this guys at about 50%-70% of gold content.
i have been offered one time 75% off spot for a 6g refined 24K gold buttons.

on the other hand, theres a few refiners, which pay much much higher but will not deal with individuals, you must have quantitys (2-4 Oz at least) and be able to produce an invoice.

i'm sure theres still much that i don't know on the subject, but the only way to learn is to start buying and selling, then i'll get the true filling of the market.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think it depends on the quantity and the place. For large volumes it's very hard to get more than a 5% discount over gold content. In some places even paying 98% will get you little material.

At the price I paid I was well protected, as I can sell refined for a premium over spot.

My plan is to clean and polish the jewellery, give it to my wife to offer it to her friends at a premium over gold content. Whatever she can't sell, I'll melt and refine.


----------

